# Klangfarbe zweier Sounddateien angleichen



## fire-officer (28. August 2008)

Hallo liebe Forumsmitglieder,

ich habe mehrere Dateien in denen ein Sprecher (stets der Gleiche) diverse Texte für einen Schulungsfilm spricht, einige Dateien wurden mit leicht veränderten Bass, Mitten und Höheneinstellungen aufgezeichnet, sollen aber direkt hintereinander zu hören sein. Da der Höhrer diesen Unterschied warnehmen wird, möchte ich die Klangfarbe angleichen. Ich habe Zugriff auf Audition 1.5, Audition 2.0 und Soundbooth CS3. Mit welchen Werkzeugen kann ich diese Aufgabe bewältigen? Oder gibt es sogar Spezial-Software für diese Herausforderung?
Ich freue mich auf Eure Tipps und danke schon jetzt für Eure Hilfe.

Beste Grüße
Thomas Schwarz


----------



## chmee (28. August 2008)

Ich kann mich erinnern, dass es einen Learning EQ gab (von Steinberg), dem man also eine Datei zu fressen gab, es wurde die Verteilung der Frequenzen analysiert. Jene Verteilung konnte man speichern und dann auf andere anwenden. Vielleicht hilft Dir folgender Link:

http://www.amazona.de/index.php?page=26&file=2&article_id=717
Schau mal nach Freefilter.

mfg chmee


----------



## sight011 (29. August 2008)

klingt ganz gut! 

Wie ist denn das sonst mit einem stark eingestellten Multiband-Kompressor


----------



## chmee (30. August 2008)

Multiband-Kompressor : Könnte funktionieren.. Aber der müsste für eine vollautomatische Angleichung so etwas wie einen Auto-Gain haben. Ansonsten ist jedesmal doch Nacharbeit zu tätigen, denn auf alle Lautstärkeverhältnisse kann der auch nicht das gleiche Ergebnis ausgeben. Zudem könnten bei zu starken Einstellungen doch Verzerrungen auftreten, zB wenn die Tiefen einfach nicht vorhanden sind. ( Würde aber beim Freefilter genau so passieren )

Der Unterschied ist aber 4-5 Bänder beim Multiband im Gegensatz zu 31 Bändern beim Freefilter.

mfg chmee


----------



## bokay (31. August 2008)

Wenn das Signal tatsächlich immer in der selben Signalkette aufgenommen wurde und nur die Frequenzanteile geändert wurden warum wollt ihr dann die Dynamik bearbeiten?

Nimm dir einen parametrischen Equaliser und versuche herauszufinden welche Frequenzen verändert wurden in dem du mit einem recht schmalem Band (je größer die Güte desto kleiner/schmäler das Band) das Frequenzspektrum "abfährst" oder "sweepst".
So wirst du recht schnell herausfinden welche diese Frequenzen sind und dann entsprechend die Güte und den Pegel des entsprechenden Bandes einstellen.

Die einzige Spezialsoftware die du benötigst ist schon seit Geburt bei dir installiert und befindet sich im "Auditivem Cortex"


----------

